

PDF (vector) icons in Xcode 6 for iOS and OS X app development - isnot
https://icomoon.io/#blog/post0

======
wsc981
At my current job a collegue created a shell script to achieve the same
result. The tools used by the shell script are Inkscape[0] and cpdf[1].

The core functionally is done by the following 2 lines of code:

    
    
      $INKSCAPE --export-area-page --export-area-snap "$SVG" -A "$PDF_TEMP"
      $CPDF -scale-page "0.625 0.625" "${PDF_TEMP}" -o "${PDF}"
    

It might be a nice alternative approach compared to a GUI tool.

\---

[0]: [http://brewformulas.org/Inkscape](http://brewformulas.org/Inkscape)

[1]: [http://community.coherentpdf.com](http://community.coherentpdf.com)

